# I'm Back!



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

I stare at that tower for like good 2 minutes...

BTW, how about some nice pictures that you took when you were away,


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

^agreed!


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you have made some good pictures with that biggie. Please share some


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

That's not a lens it's a telescope

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Okay, okay, twist my arm  In case you were wondering, it's a Canon 600mm F4 IS, and I just bought the 1.4x III Teleconverter for it yesterday. Now, onto the pictures! But keep in mind I bought it in February, and this has been one of the coldest winters ever in New Jersey, so I haven't gotten any colorful shots and there haven't been any interesting or colorful animals and birds around (EXCEPT THE SNOWY OWLS!) since it's been so cold and just recently changed to spring. Even now, the grass is still brown and the trees are bare....


0EJP4953 by EJPNJ, on Flickr


0EJP5107 by EJPNJ, on Flickr

See it?

0EJP5621 by EJPNJ, on Flickr

How about now?

0EJP5625 by EJPNJ, on Flickr


0EJP5927 by EJPNJ, on Flickr


0EJP5881 by EJPNJ, on Flickr


0EJP6437-Edit-2-3 by EJPNJ, on Flickr


0EJP5430 by EJPNJ, on Flickr


0EJP5334 by EJPNJ, on Flickr


0EJP5481 by EJPNJ, on Flickr


0EJP7196-Edit by EJPNJ, on Flickr


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Love the fox pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I really like the fox photos. VERY NICE!

When I saw that 600mm lens... I had to stop myself from drooling. I'm assuming that's the first version of the lens and not the II? 

I do photography as my career and would love one of those lenses (one day). For what I shoot, it's *very* impractical. I'm assuming you shoot primarily wildlife?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I get you...unfortunately, this was sold few years ago for 6K. 500L f4 IS mark I. Needed the money and done with bird photography in NYC...











My bird photos collections....

http://www.oneimagingphotography.co...-York/20423868_rNsHcr#!i=1616516856&k=CD5Z93m


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

MWebee said:


> Love the fox pics! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! 



shinycard255 said:


> I really like the fox photos. VERY NICE!
> 
> When I saw that 600mm lens... I had to stop myself from drooling. I'm assuming that's the first version of the lens and not the II?
> 
> I do photography as my career and would love one of those lenses (one day). For what I shoot, it's *very* impractical. I'm assuming you shoot primarily wildlife?


Yeah, its the first IS version, the one before the current II version that was recently released. I'll upgrade to the II eventually, but some tests showed the sharpness is very much the same, its just the reduced weight, better IS, and closer minimum focus distance, which will be a nice addition at some point.

And no, not at all! I'm actually a wedding photographer, but now that I have a day career that I went to school for with a nice salary, excellent benefits and a great schedule, I might ditch the wedding thing altogether and just focus on doing wildlife photography for fun and maybe some automotive stuff. Those are the two things that I always really wanted to do anyway. I really don't have a need to do weddings anymore, and if anything, it will probably hurt more than help come tax time... 



tetra73 said:


> I get you...unfortunately, this was sold few years ago for 6K. 500L f4 IS mark I. Needed the money and done with bird photography in NYC...
> 
> 
> My bird photos collections....
> ...


Nice pics! But yeah, I imagine bird photography would be rough in NYC. Its hard enough in New Jersey!


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NYC and NJ aren't that far apart. You are basically shooting the same common bird species. I figured that in my 3 years time shooting birds, I am pretty much done with them. Did you get that Snowy Owl shots at the Jones Beach?


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah for sure. I plan on doing a lot of travel though! And no it was at a beach much further south in NJ


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Yeah, its the first IS version, the one before the current II version that was recently released. I'll upgrade to the II eventually, but some tests showed the sharpness is very much the same, its just the reduced weight, better IS, and closer minimum focus distance, which will be a nice addition at some point.
> 
> And no, not at all! I'm actually a wedding photographer, but now that I have a day career that I went to school for with a nice salary, excellent benefits and a great schedule, I might ditch the wedding thing altogether and just focus on doing wildlife photography for fun and maybe some automotive stuff. Those are the two things that I always really wanted to do anyway. I really don't have a need to do weddings anymore, and if anything, it will probably hurt more than help come tax time...


It's nice having toys like that laying around to shoot what you really want to shoot outside of your main gig (which sounds like you'll be stepping away from weddings eventually). The longest lens I have is a 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM. It gets the job done for what I need, and to be honest, I don't use it as often as I'd like to. I'll have to change that in the future. 

How much of a difference is the minimum focus distance between the I and II version?

If you have a better career now, then step away from doing weddings. It'll be less of a head ache come tax season, but then again, you can always use that money to buy yourself some new toys as well!

If you do ever plan on selling the 600mm to upgrade to the II, let me know. If I have the money laying around, I'd purchase it in a heart beat.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I had some really good quips but I will refrain. Maybe. You shoot canon after all.

Nice shots. Helps having the right lens for the job. I remember my 600mm. 

That's not a lens. This is:

http://www.pentaxforums.com/lensreviews/showfull.php?product=160&bigimage=SMC_Pentax-F_600mm_F4.jpg

Glad your back. Missed our side discussions on cameras etc.


----------

